# Spring???



## Flatlander (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is a picture of my yard today, a couple of days into spring.....


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 23, 2005)

The picture quality is crappy because its from a camera phone.  The point is, when do I get to go golfing?


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 23, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> The point is, when do I get to go golfing?


When you finally lose that last bit of self-respect... 

I mean seriously, how ELSE could you get talked into wearing the funny pants and playing a game where the whole purpose is hitting a teeny object as far as you possibly can... then RUNNING AFTER IT?!  



*Note*  This post was intended as S A R C A S M, and not meant to start a flame war on the political implications of golf...  Thank you drive through.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 23, 2005)

I feel for ya Dan, woke up this morning to a new blanket of snow 

Life in the prairies... ain't it grand????


----------



## dubljay (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't feel bad, I live in California and we got a light dusting of snow over night (melted quickly with the rain in the morning).  *sigh* and people think that we all live on the beach under the sun.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 23, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad, I live in California and we got a light dusting of snow over night (melted quickly with the rain in the morning). *sigh* and people think that we all live on the beach under the sun.


I bet you can go golfing this afternoon if you want, though.  *I wanna go golfing!*


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2005)

You don't go snow-golfing?  Isn't that what the bright-orange balls are for? *runs and hides*


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 23, 2005)

Uhhh, didn't you get the memo?  Spring has been cancelled like last year...we will have a bright and sunny two weeks of summer around the 4th of July, you know the holiday here, then go directly into Fall.  October will will start Winter again.  Cheers. TW


----------



## Deuce (Mar 23, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> The picture quality is crappy because its from a camera phone. The point is, when do I get to go golfing?


Why don't you put on some goofy pants, grab your clubs and a 24 and go down to your local virtual golf facility. At least you'll save money on a cart rental.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 23, 2005)

Deuce said:
			
		

> Why don't you put on some goofy pants, grab your clubs and a 24 and go down to your local virtual golf facility. At least you'll save money on a cart rental.


No need for the 24, they serve! :drinkbeer I'm planning on hitting that place soon; I need to pick up a new driver this weekend.  Movin' on up to a 440 or maybe 460cc. :hammer:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 23, 2005)

Get some blue balls.

They will show up better in the snow.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't want those!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 23, 2005)

I figured it out.

The Tranny went out in my car.  I said the hell with it, Im not getting a new car or fixing this one, its almost spring, I can handle a few weeks of cold and pulled the motorcycle out of winter storage.

So of course mother nature went "The Hell you say" and... well...


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 23, 2005)

Time to get the chains out, eh? Are you having some of this too?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 23, 2005)

I have plans this weekend to get my bike out and start it up and get it ready to be preped for the summer. I also plan on getting the convertible out to start driving, as I am really not liking this cold weather.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 24, 2005)

Our Daffodils are Blooming~!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 24, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Our Daffodils are Blooming~!


Thanks for sharing!   

*grumble.. grumble...


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 24, 2005)

(..don't post about the sun...don't post about the sun...)

  Oh crap.. why not. :drinkbeer  by the pool


----------



## Silat Student (Mar 24, 2005)

I feel for you guys. *grabs a cooler and heads down to the pool*


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 24, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Our Daffodils are Blooming~!


 Hey, ours too!  Tulips are opening, crocuses already blossomed and faded.  Actually, some of our daffs are fading as well.  Grape buds are coming out, lavender too ....


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 24, 2005)

May the fleas of a thousand camels infest all your armpits. :shrug:



> *grabs a cooler and heads down to the pool*





> Oh crap.. why not. :drinkbeer by the pool


 Don't kid yourselves, guys. Honestly, THAT **** does not qualify as beer.


----------



## Silat Student (Mar 24, 2005)

We'll trade ya, you send some of the good stuff to us and we'll send some sunshine to you.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 24, 2005)

Silat Student said:
			
		

> We'll trade ya, you send some of the good stuff to us and we'll send some sunshine to you.


Nice thought, but not terribly practical.  A better solution is to just drink beer and wait for the damn sun to come out.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 24, 2005)

Well I pulled out the Convertible started right up this afternoon.

I also got out the Bike, and it started and I warmed it up, and went for a short ride of about 10 miles before the sun went down. Temperature about 36 F or 2 C . 

I feel much better now


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 24, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Nice thought, but not terribly practical. A better solution is to just drink beer and wait for the damn sun to come out.


by the time you wake up from all the :drinkbeer  the sun'll probably be out.


----------



## lulflo (Mar 24, 2005)

What was that white stuff in your picture?

Sincerely,

born and raised in Mesa, AZ


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 25, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> May the fleas of a thousand camels infest all your armpits. :shrug:
> 
> Don't kid yourselves, guys. Honestly, THAT **** does not qualify as beer.


 Well, I'm actually drinking German Beer...notin' better!!


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 25, 2005)

If you guys keep pokin' me, I'm gonna freak out.  Do you know that last night it dipped to -4 F here?  I tell ya, I don't know why I stay.  This is why everyone moves to Calgary.


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 25, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> If you guys keep pokin' me, I'm gonna freak out.  Do you know that last night it dipped to -4 F here?  I tell ya, I don't know why I stay.  This is why everyone moves to Calgary.


Hi Flatlander. As Im writing this, it's snowing and the furnace is still running. Just yesterday after work I had to scrape frost off my car windows. Itt's no better here in NW Indiana so I can relate. Hang in there. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 25, 2005)

Aaahhhh. Honest empathy. Thank you, Steve, I feel less alone on the board now.


Everyone else can stick the sunshine up, um, where the sun don't shine. Yeah. :lookie:


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Dan, its looking better, just a few hundred miles south.  The sun is shining, the snow is melting, and the birds are building nests!  That's the best sign.  However, once again, the Easter egg hunt is off this year.  I don't know why they even schedule it.  TW


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 25, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Aaahhhh. Honest empathy. Thank you, Steve, I feel less alone on the board now.
> 
> 
> Everyone else can stick the sunshine up, um, where the sun don't shine. Yeah. :lookie:


 Hey now... that would make some interesting sunburn.....


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 25, 2005)

Anytime Flatlander. Being close to Lake Michigan can be a good and bad thing. Good during the summer with it's beaches and air shows. Bad during the Winter with the lake effect snow and the occasional winds coming off the lake that can cut through you like a hot knife through butter. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 25, 2005)

I just came in from doing a Canopy Broadband install... I was on the customers roof freezing and getting snowed on.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 25, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I just came in from doing a Canopy Broadband install... I was on the customers roof freezing and getting snowed on.


Serves you right for being such a cold prickly. :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2005)

Bummer, dudes.  I just came in from playing tag in the sunshine with my kindergartener outside waiting for the bus.  If it makes you feel any better, we're expected to get showers later.:2xBird2:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 25, 2005)

I just got back form Helmet shopping for my bike and washing my convertible.     I feel so much better now today then I did in the lest few weeks


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 27, 2005)

Flatlander. You'll be happy to know that I had to scrap my car windows again this morning after work. And yes the furnace is still kicking. So you are still not alone in this friend. If good things come for those who wait, then you should be having success on the golf course or even more success. Whatever the case may be. Good luck and have patience. Best regards, Steve,,,,,,,,PS: HAPPY EASTER to everyone here, your family and friends!


----------



## someguy (Mar 30, 2005)

Now that it isn't raining where I am the weather is so great.  Wait it's going to rain again tommorow.  Umm great I'll trade snow for rain anyday.


----------



## still learning (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello, Here on the Big Island of Hawaii, you can still see snow on the top of Mauna Kea mountain, almost all melted. The sun is nice and you can go golfing everyday or go surfing too. The beach is beautiful and the ocean is nice. It does snow here too (Just the top of the mountain). I see it every day. My house faces Mauna Kea mountain and the back you can see the ocean. Yep? I have to accept it? No choice? Things could be worst?

 On the other side of the Island the lava is still flowing and the newspaper said it is flowing three times as much into the ocean. Do you want to see it?
  The park rangers will give you directions (Volcano National Park)

  Yep? We have it tuff here...snows,lava, and the weather.  ......Aloha


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, being in the 60's today the last of the piles of snow and ice melted away .

On a side note I have been able to put over a 100+ miles on my Motorcycle in the last week, and had to get some gas. Spring is coming.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2005)

70 beautiful degrees out.. birds singing, busying in their nest building, Magnolias are blooming, forsythia, flowers popping up everywhere~!

Yesterday I was outside and got sunburned~!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 5, 2005)

Whoohoo!  it is 55 degrees here and well... there is still snow.. and it is ugly and wet and dirty and... what was I happy about again? :idunno: 


Tess, you know I love you honey, but that post was just plain mean...


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2005)

ohhhh I'm sorry Lisa~!!! *BIG SUNNY HUGS*~!!!

_not gonna say a word bout it's supposed to be 78 tomorrow..._


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 5, 2005)

Yup... sunny and 70 here.  Of course, I have to train tonite, so I can't go ride.    Ah well, such are the sacrifices we make as MA's.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 5, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> ohhhh I'm sorry Lisa~!!! *BIG SUNNY HUGS*~!!!
> 
> _not gonna say a word bout it's supposed to be 78 tomorrow..._


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 5, 2005)

Well Lisa, we are just a couple of hundred miles south and today it is 75° in Minnesota.  But it's supposed to rain, the cold front is coming down from you and it will be in the 50's tomorrow.  My workout wasn't too bad at noon, I should go wash the car!  All that salt and sand muck from our last snow.  Our snow is all gone-gone when it hit 78° last Tuesday. So Spring is coming, but you'all in Canada will be the last to feel it.  TW


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 5, 2005)

This weekend, here in Roanoke, it was mid 60s low 70s with extreme winds but still a great couple of days.  Monday morning I was running I-64 through West Virginia and noticed snow on the sides of the interstate.  I asked a local driver in the area how much they got during the weekend and he said 6 plus inches...only 80 miles from my house (most of it lateral travel just higher elevation).  Well, it IS spring, so I suppose we should expect the unexpected.  I'm getting my fishing gear ready and looking for a good canoe.  Can't wait to wet a line.


----------



## bignick (May 1, 2005)

Ah...spring...Happy May Day everyone....yep it's May...oh, did I mention it's snowing right now?  Yep pretty steadily for the last three hours....mmmm I think I'll go outside and play some hackey sack or frisbee....or build a snow fort...haven't decided...

Have a nice day....


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 1, 2005)

Yeah  , first day of may and I had to send my 4 yr. old outside with a winter hat on.


----------

